# Advice would be appreciated



## True_Blue (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm Shah from India and I'm new to this site.This is my first post. First of all I'm thankful to the people who made this site and for the people who help others here. I'll need your collective help now, please read and help me. It'll be very much appreciated.
My aunt gave me an Indian Fantail about 4-5 days back. It's beautiful, completely white with that fan of feathers. Now the thing is, I don't have a garden or any outdoor aviary. So I have no choice but to keep it in it's cage. I leave it open in my room for an hour daily in the morning, it flies around and sits on the sofa  I tried hand feeding , but it never comes close to my hand voluntarily. So its feed goes into the cage only. It seems very afraid of me . I've tried talking to it, hand feeding it.. nothing remotely works. And that cooing sound it makes very,very rarely too. How much time do Fantails generally take to warm up to a person? Secondly, today when I was trying to hand feed it inside it's cage, I'm not sure what happened : I had put it's food in it's place, there was nothing in my hand, It tried to peck my hand. that happened multiple times.My question also is: was that an aggressive peck?

Lastly, at times,especially at nights, I see it kind of shaking vigorously, is that because of cold or is it normal? If it's due to cold, how can I help it? 
I'm clueless right now, please try to help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One hour in the morning isn't really enough time to let him learn to trust you and get used to you. He needs more time out if you want him to be happy. And while he is out, try feeding him treats, something he really likes. All birds love peanuts, unsalted, and chopped up. If they don't like them, then it is usually because you haven't introduced them to them and given them a chance to find that they are food. Once they do, they usually love them.

As far as pecking at you when you put your hand in the cage, that is natural. He views his cage as his territory and pigeons are very territorial. He is protecting his space. You would be better off trying to hand feed him or give treats when he is out of the cage. Even then, it does take time. You have to get him used to you, and get him to want to come to you. If you rush him it will just scare him. You don't want to force him, as he is afraid of you. You want him to want to come to you.


----------



## True_Blue (Jul 8, 2014)

*Thanks! *

I'd really not mind leaving him out for more time, but he excretes all over the place and that's something of a concern .
I do try to hand feed when he's out, but he gets scared and flies away .
And what do you think of the shaking thing? Is that normal?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Fantails do that. A bird living in a cage all the time doesn't make for a happy bird. That's kind of lonely. Interacting with him more is what will help him to learn to trust you. Cover things in the room that you don't want pooped on.


----------

